#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Facebook's Security Tips for Individuals Who Are Working from Home.

## Bhavya

Amid COVID-19 lockdowns, most of the people are working from home. During this situation, one thing that can get overlooked is security and making sure that all our data is still safe when you work on publicly connected networks by logging in via remote PCs. To tackle this issue, Facebook has shared some security tips for individuals who are working from home. Have a look at them in the below infographic.

----------

